# indian saugeye



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

can somebody give in information on the saugeye tourneys at indian lake? i got my boat about 3 weeks after the one last spring. i talked to a few of the fishermen while i was bank fishing that area. that was when it got really rough and pushed one boat up on the rocks. thanks bobby


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

hey quackpot go to www.westernohiowalleyeclub.com We are having 4 qualifiers ,buckeye,hoover,c.j.brown,alum and 2 day championship at indian this year. Goto site for more info or give me a call rob at 614-588-6630


----------

